# Anyone know what these are called?



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

They look kind of like T-nuts but the spikes appear to sink into the sides of the hole rather than straight down. If anyone knows the name it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I don't know what it is but I know a threaded insert will do the same thing.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.mcmaster.com/threaded-inserts

Best of luck


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like a t nut where the wood above was harder than the nut and the points bent over


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Threaded pressed insert, Home Depot has a couple of variations.

P.S. Almost time for a manicure


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

It's hard to tell with it installed. Maybe one of these?

These are a UK variant.

I used to use a lot of T Nuts and elevator bolts. Then I switched to plain old threaded inserts, except with a hex drive I install them with the drill press, so they go right in, and square to the surface.


----------

